# Virtual Mail: Cannot create file exclusively [SOLVED]

## simon pants

Sorry if this is an obvious one. I've picked this up and put it down so many times I'm lost.  :Embarassed: 

I followed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml and have no problems with local users (i.e.: those with machine accounts). However for virtual users when I send the first test message Postfix reports:

```

Nov 16 22:46:03 [postfix/virtual] C50D64AD56: to=<info@blahblah.co.uk>, relay=virtual, delay=1, status=deferred (mailbox ///home/vmail/blahblah.co.uk/info/.maildir/ : cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory)

```

This has the knock on effect of not being accessible through IMAP client such as SquirrelMail as Courier-Imap drops the connection with a similar problem

```

Nov 16 22:06:43 [imapd] Connection, ip=[127.0.0.1]

Nov 16 22:06:43 [imapd] chdir /home/vmail/blahblah.co.uk/info/.maildir/ : No such file or directory

```

This is my main.cf (if that's any help):

```

# Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset

# of all 300+ parameters. See the sample-xxx.cf files for a full list.

# 

# The general format is lines with parameter = value pairs. Lines

# that begin with whitespace continue the previous line. A value can

# contain references to other $names or ${name}s.

#

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

#default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

# 

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

#myhostname = host.domain.tld

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

myhostname = eris.vm.bytemark.co.uk

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

#mydomain = domain.tld

mydomain = vm.bytemark.co.uk

# SENDING MAIL

# 

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

#inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

inet_interfaces = all

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see sample-virtual.cf).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# sample-smtpd.cf).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# DO NOT LIST RELAY DESTINATIONS IN MYDESTINATION.

# SPECIFY RELAY DESTINATIONS IN RELAY_DOMAINS.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,

#   mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination and $inet_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in    

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see sample-local.cf).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# $inet_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty and the

# recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

#unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

# 

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#  

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

# 

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

mynetworks = 80.68.92.57, 127.0.0.1

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions restriction in the

# file sample-smtpd.cf for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

# 

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

# 

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction in the file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = gateway.my.domain

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

# 

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 100 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 100 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

# 

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

# 

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# Insert text from sample-rewrite.cf if you need to do address

# masquerading.

#

# Insert text from sample-canonical.cf if you need to do address

# rewriting, or if you need username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# Insert text from sample-virtual.cf if you need virtual domain support.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# Insert text from sample-relocated.cf if you need "user has moved"

# style bounce messages. Alternatively, you can bounce recipients

# with an SMTP server access table. See sample-smtpd.cf.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

# 

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

home_mailbox = .maildir/ 

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination

# and unknown@[$inet_interfaces] is returned as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

  

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

# 

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. See the file

# sample-smtpd.cf for an elaborate list of anti-UCE controls.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see the sample-filter.cf file.

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# 

# By default, Postfix maintains deferred mail logfile information

# only for destinations that Postfix is willing to relay to (as

# specified in the relay_domains parameter). For other destinations,

# Postfix attempts to deliver ALL queued mail after receiving the

# SMTP "ETRN domain.tld" command, or after execution of "sendmail

# -qRdomain.tld". This can be slow when a lot of mail is queued.

# 

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this "fast ETRN/sendmail -qR" service.

# 

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

#fast_flush_domains =

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

# 

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#   echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#   >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

# 

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

# 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

# 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

#

sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.19/sample

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.19/readme

#default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

#local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_sasl_authenticated,

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_unauth_destination

        

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains =

        laalbear.co.uk,

        purpleant.net

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:100

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1003

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

```

Sorry about all the commented lines, I didn't have the energy to trim it down  :Sad: 

I hope someone can helpLast edited by simon pants on Wed Nov 17, 2004 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

you need to use "maildirmake" (contained in mail-filter/maildrop or net-mail/courier-imap)

to create the directory structure for the user.

i wrote once a bash script for a friend to do that with a cron job:

```
#!/bin/bash

vmail_uid="vmail"

vmail_gid="users"

maildirroot="/home/vmail/"

user="xxxx"

password="yyyy"

dbname="zzzz"

table="users"

maildirfield="maildir"

for sql_maildir in $(mysql -h localhost -u ${user} --password=${password} -e "select ${maildirfield} from ${table}" ${dbname}|grep -i "\/")

do

        user_root="$(echo ${sql_maildir}|sed "s:/.maildir/::gI"|sed "s:/$::gI")"

        if [ ! -d "${user_root}" ]

        then

                mkdir -p ${user_root} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

        fi

        if [ ! -d "${sql_maildir}" ]

        then

                maildirmake ${sql_maildir} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

        fi

        for imap_dir in Sent Drafts Trash Junk

        do

                if [ ! -d "${sql_maildir}/.${imap_dir}" ]

                then

                        maildirmake -f ${imap_dir} ${sql_maildir} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

                fi

        done

done

find ${maildirroot} -not -user ${vmail_uid} -exec chown ${vmail_uid} {} \; 1>/dev/null 2>&1

find ${maildirroot} -not -group ${vmail_gid} -exec chgrp ${vmail_gid} {} \; 1>/dev/null 2>&1
```

the users table looks like this:

```
mysql> describe users;

+---------+---------------+------+-----+---------+----------------+

| Field   | Type          | Null | Key | Default | Extra          |

+---------+---------------+------+-----+---------+----------------+

| id      | int(11)       |      | PRI | NULL    | auto_increment |

| email   | varchar(128)  |      | UNI |         |                |

| clear   | varchar(128)  |      | MUL |         |                |

| name    | tinytext      |      |     |         |                |

| uid     | int(11)       |      |     | 1003    |                |

| gid     | int(11)       |      |     | 1003    |                |

| homedir | tinytext      |      |     |         |                |

| maildir | tinytext      |      |     |         |                |

| quota   | tinytext      |      |     |         |                |

| access  | enum('n','y') |      | MUL | y       |                |

| postfix | enum('n','y') |      | MUL | y       |                |

+---------+---------------+------+-----+---------+----------------+

11 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

hope this helps.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## simon pants

Thanks for the script. I have come across your posts elsewhere and feel strangely honoured.  :Embarassed: 

Now some of my vmail users can get to their folders using Squirrelmail. However, one of them cannot and gets the "ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server" message.

I'm having a play and searching the forums.

Thanks again

----------

## simon pants

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

A space had crept in at the end of my mail path aaarggghh!

All is working most excellently

Simon

----------

## steveb

 *simon pants wrote:*   

>   
> 
> A space had crept in at the end of my mail path aaarggghh!
> 
> All is working most excellently
> ...

 cool  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

this is the new version of the script:

```
#!/bin/bash

# creates user maildir directories.

#

# add it to a cron job (for example to run every 5 minutes):

# */5 * * * *  root  sh /usr/local/create_maildir.sh silent 1>/dev/null 2>&1

#

# Parameters: $1: nothing : normal output

#                 silent  : no output

#                 debug   : verbose output

#

vmail_uid="vmail"

vmail_gid="users"

maildirroot="/home/vmail/"

user="xxxx"

password="yyyy"

dbname="zzzz"

table="users"

maildirfield="maildir"

fastown="y"

[ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo "Executing SQL command..."

for sql_maildir in $(mysql -h localhost -u ${user} --password=${password} -e "select ${maildirfield} from ${dbname}.${table}" 2>&1|grep -i "\/")

do

        [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo -ne "\n  ${maildirfield}=${sql_maildir}\n"

        user_dir="$(echo ${maildirroot}${sql_maildir}|sed "s:/$::gI")"

        user_root="$(echo ${user_dir}|sed "s:/\.maildir/::gI"|sed "s:/$::gI")"

        [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo -ne "  user_dir=${user_root}\n  user_root=${user_dir}\n"

        if [[ ! -d "${user_root}" && "${user_root}" != "" && "${user_root}" != "${user_dir}" ]]

        then

                [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      created directory ${user_root}"

                mkdir -p ${user_root} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

        else

                [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo "      user_root \"${user_root}\" already exists"

        fi

        if [[ ! -d "${user_dir}" && "${user_dir}" != "" ]]

        then

                [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      created maildir${user_dir}"

                maildirmake ${user_dir} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

        else

                [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo "      user_dir \"${user_dir}\" already exists"

        fi

        if [[ -d "${user_dir}" && "${user_dir}" != "" ]]

        then

                for imap_dir in Sent Drafts Trash Junk

                do

                        if [ ! -d "${user_root}/.${imap_dir}" ]

                        then

                                [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      created ${imap_dir} in ${user_dir}"

                                maildirmake -f ${imap_dir} ${user_dir} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

                        else

                                [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo "      imap_dir \"${imap_dir}\" already exists"

                        fi

                done

                for imap_dir in cur new tmp

                do

                        if [ ! -d "${user_root}/${imap_dir}" ]

                        then

                                [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      created ${imap_dir} in ${user_dir}"

                                mkdir -p ${user_dir}/${imap_dir} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

                        else

                                [ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo "      imap_dir \"${imap_dir}\" already exists"

                        fi

                done

        fi

done

[ "$1" == "debug" ] && echo -ne "\nChanging permission...\n"

if [[ "${fastown}" == "y" || "${fastown}" == "Y" ]]

then

        [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      chainging owner:group of ${maildirroot} to ${vmail_uid}:${vmail_gid}"

        chown -R ${vmail_uid}:${vmail_gid} ${maildirroot} 1>/dev/null 2>&1

else

        find ${maildirroot} -not -user ${vmail_uid} -or -not -group ${vmail_gid}|while true

        do

                read maildir_subdir

                [[ "${maildir_subdir}" == "" ]] && break

                [[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo "      chainging owner:group of ${maildir_subdir} to ${vmail_uid}:${vmail_gid}"

                chown ${vmail_uid}:${vmail_gid} "${maildir_subdir}" 1>/dev/null 2>&1

        done

fi

[[ "$1" != "silent" || "$1" == "debug" ]] && echo ""
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Il turisto

There is an error on the last script I thing.

On line 28 :

user_root="$(echo ${user_dir}|sed "s:/\.maildir/::gI"|sed "s:/$::gI")" 

I think the correct line is :

user_root="$(echo ${sql_maildir}|sed "s:/\.maildir/::gI"|sed "s:/$::gI")" 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

----------

